# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.54 released

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.54 released* 
  - USB Flashing improved 
   - Maemo/MeeGo SW version check improved
     * Version check will be done before Swap/eMMC format and flashing start
	 * Show which version needed to flash and where is fault with versions/regions
	 * Skip Version check option added
   - Maemo/MeeGo eMMC flashing improved (Not need MCU select, but need select correct model)
   - Light eMMC files flashing should work in all cases
   - Some improvements in WP7 Lumia flashing 
  - Service operations improved
   - Added Product Code change support for N9/N950 
	 * Connect powered on phone in PC suite mode, select desired code, press Write
   - SimLock extraction improved :
     *Added support for new types
	 *Improved locked phones detection/extraction
	 *Improved UnlockCode search (if phone locked)
	 *Fixed hangs during extraction
	 *!!! SPR reading will be proceed ONLY during RESTORE SL !!!
   - Some other different improvements and fixes 
 - User Data operations improved 
   - S60vX ( S60v3, S60v4, S60v5 ) Forensic extraction mode improved
     * Speed Up of extraction process 
	 * Data accuracy improved (less garbage)
	 * Fixed hangs on some completely destoryed FS types
	 * Deleted / Not fully broken records extraction improved
   - Basic support for S40 DevPlatform 2.0 added  
 - Other
  - Ini revised
  - Other fixes     *Infinity-Box 8 (eight) years (2005 - 2012) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## أحمد الامام

مشكورررر صديقنااااا

----------

